# MHF outage?



## geraldandannie

Did anyone else have difficulty getting MHF between 10pm last night and now? Looking at the lack of posts between those times, and the small number of members online at the mo, I would say there was.

Seems OK now.

Gerald


----------



## Stanner

Yes I had all sorts of problems tonight earlier was OK though............


> Not very good really, and they need to do a lot better if the want to become a proper bank Crying or Very sad


----------



## UncleNorm

In a word, YES, I jolly well did!  

Very annoying! I've accused Nuke of turning me off again, as I've the problem once before. IE was working fine on all other sites except MHF.

So I apologise to Nuke for wrongly accusing him of picking on me!! :roll: :wink: :lol: 


Gerald, any ideas as to what might have happened?


----------



## teemyob

*?*



Stanner said:


> Yes I had all soerts of problems tonight earlier was OK though............
> 
> 
> 
> Not very good really, and they need to do a lot better if the want to become a proper bank Crying or Very sad
Click to expand...

?

Nationwide?


----------



## locovan

I thought MHF had had enough of me and locked me out I was sooo upset I looked at the cannot connect you for so long I had to give up and go to bed --  
But!!! this morning you are all back hooray :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Did anyone else have difficulty getting MHF between 10pm last night and now? Looking at the lack of posts between those times, and the small number of members online at the mo, I would say there was.
> 
> Seems OK now.
> 
> Gerald


Aye, I did. Okay now though.

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

Sorry can't say if there was a problem or not 


was in the real world at the time


----------



## catzontour

Oh thank goodness for that, it is all ok this morning, it wasn't just me then, I thought I'd been locked out last night. Maybe it crashed due to the fantastic popularity of the site?

Catz


----------



## carol

Yes same problem here - ODB down as well - still is here - I did email Dave but whatever the problem - now seems Ok

Carol


----------



## rrusty

Yes, ok now though


----------



## carolgavin

I also could not connect but as earlier in the evening I had checked with my ISP as I could not receive e-mail I saw they were having some problems with broadband/email in general. Just thought it was that.


----------



## bognormike

I'll flag this up for Nuke if he hasn't seen it.


----------



## StAubyns

impossible to get on MHF. It kept timing out but I could get on other sites without a problem


----------



## teemyob

*Outage*

All them £10's and we cant keep the electric card topped up from the late shop


----------



## spykal

Hi

It is a new strategy .... give the mods a night off occasionally :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

lol nothing to do with me 

I have an email from the data centre saying there was a switch port failure and they resolved it overnight


----------



## spykal

nukeadmin said:


> there was a switch port failure and they resolved it overnight


Switch Port - A hardware unit connecting a node to a network

Network - An arrangement of interconnected computer systems, terminals, and other equipment which allows information to be exchanged

Node (Latin nodus, 'knot') is a connection point, either a redistribution point or a communication endpoint.

Communication Endpoint is an interface exposed by a communicating party or by a communication channel

...................... arrgh :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

spykal said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was a switch port failure and they resolved it overnight
> 
> 
> 
> Switch Port - A hardware unit connecting a node to a network
> 
> Network - An arrangement of interconnected computer systems, terminals, and other equipment which allows information to be exchanged
> 
> Node (Latin nodus, 'knot') is a connection point, either a redistribution point or a communication endpoint.
> 
> Communication Endpoint is an interface exposed by a communicating party or by a communication channel
> 
> ...................... arrgh :lol:
Click to expand...

Swat!! S'pose you bring an apple in for teacher too! :wink:


----------



## bognormike

what's hardware? :lol: :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

nukeadmin said:


> lol nothing to do with me
> 
> I have an email from the data centre saying there was a switch port failure and they resolved it overnight


 :arrow:



spykal said:


> Switch Port - A hardware unit connecting a node to a network
> 
> Network - An arrangement of interconnected computer systems, terminals, and other equipment which allows information to be exchanged
> 
> Node (Latin nodus, 'knot') is a connection point, either a redistribution point or a communication endpoint.
> 
> Communication Endpoint is an interface exposed by a communicating party or by a communication channel
> 
> ...................... arrgh :lol:


O-no they'll be at it all day now, boys and their tech-talk :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal

When it went off I put this Tee shirt on and went down to the pub :


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

spykal said:


> When it went off I put this Tee shirt on and went down to the pub :


 :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

spykal said:


> When it went off I put this Tee shirt on and went down to the pub


 :lol: :lol: Love it.

Gerald


----------

